

Ask HN: Where do you get your news? - jackgolding


======
eliot_sykes
I'd love to know any news sources with a UK focus, or at least a good UK
section, that aren't towing the government line on leaks from Snowden. The
Guardian is the only one I've found so far.

------
mrlyc
[http://www.theinquirer.net/](http://www.theinquirer.net/)

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/](http://www.theregister.co.uk/)

------
anigbrowl
Wire services and the _Economist_. And here, obviously.

------
rl12345
I'm getting lots of good stuff from
[http://www.quibb.com](http://www.quibb.com) lately.

------
eliot_sykes
TWiT shows: TNT, TWiG (it's more than just Google related news despite the
title), Security Now, Framerate

------
onion2k
[http://Archive.org/](http://Archive.org/)

I just heard about "thefacebook.com". Reckon it's going to be pretty big.

------
csixty4
Twitter, Hacker News, and Zite

------
Lionga
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)

------
davidsmith8900
\- [https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)
[http://www.cnn.com/](http://www.cnn.com/)
[http://www.wired.com/](http://www.wired.com/)

